# A Chi Litter's Journey from birth to new home



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Friday, 6/11/10

It's their birthday, and we know that because we scheduled the c-section for 9AM that morning. Mom had x-rays done on Day 58 to check mom and puppies for a natural delivery. Lacey's pelvis was too narrow and the puppies heads too wide for a normal delivery, called free whelping, thus the need for assistance.

Thursday night, Lacey had her last food and water at 9PM and then got a good night's rest before heading to the vet Friday morning. Right at 9AM, we got her started with an IV catheter and fluids. Once she had received her prescribed amount, she was given a Propoflo induction, entubation, and Isoflurane gas anesthetic. Her belly was shaved, scrubbed, and prepped while I got the incubator all ready off to the side, with oxygen and all the other necessary equipment ready to revive pups. When Lacey was opened up, we saw that all 3 pups were in the same uterine horn, which is very unusual. This means it would have been a c-section regardless because the uterus would have become too tired to continue the whelping naturally. Good thing we were already at the vet. When the time came, I "caught" the first puppy, which was a black tri boy. Two techs got the second (cream/white girl) and third (cream boy) puppies. Because of the medications used, they were awake, crying, and breathing on their own within 60-90 seconds. I got my boy settled in the incubator and got the other one so the tech could get back to Lacey. While I worked with the puppies, the vet spayed Lacey and got her all ready to wake up. By reducing the anesthic agents, by the time the last suture went in, she was waking up, swollowing, and her trach tube was removed as she was placed in my arms. I held her in my arms with a towel and heating pad while she woke up. The pups were right next to me in their warm nest, snuggled in quietly together. Lacey got about 100ml more fluids and then we disconnected the fluids but kept the cath in while I introduced mom to her new pups. Since she was still under the affects of the medication, she was never left unattended with the puppies. I held her in my lap while I put the puppies on her nipples. All three immediately started nursing and we remained sitting there for as long as they stayed "plugged in." Once they were done, the vet gave them an exam to make sure all was well, they went back in their incubator, and we ensured Lacey was OK to go home. The vet examined her, took her vitals, checked her color, made sure she would stand and walk, and then we removed her catheter. She had already received several injections for pain management and preventative antibiotics. We got her meds to take home, paid the bill, and packed everyone in their seperate crates to bring home. Moms and puppies never ride together because anesthesia can make them hallucinate, etc. and can cause things to happen which are fatal to the puppies. 

Once home, Lacey settled into her bed with the puppies next to her in their incubator. She was disoriented and uninterested in the puppies. This was her first litter and she had not gone into labor, so the natural hormones released by the body were not in her system yet. She had received an oxytocin injection and once the pups were nursing good, this would hopefully resolve. Meanwhile, it's my job to keep the pups warm and fed and Lacey comfortable. We arrived home and were settled by 11AM. I got myself a drink and popped the top on a can of beer for Lacey to help bring in her milk. This is an old school technique that has saved many a breeder from hand raising puppies. The beer is allowed to go warm and flat sitting opened on the counter (I try to do this the night before the surgery if it's scheduled but I forgot.) and the mom is given 3CC every 2 hours for a minimum of 3 days. I can't explain why is brings in milk. Something to do with the malt and the fact that mom is more relaxed, but it has never failed anyone who uses it. Over the years, most of the vet's offices I've worked at now give them same instructions. Kinda funny to see the owner's face when told to get the dog a beer on the way home from the clinic.  

Anyway, we started the clock for 2 hours feedings. I brought Lacey and the pups the the living room, held Lacey in my lap, and plugged in the pups. They are very slow nursers at this age so it took about 45 minutes for them to have their fill. Lacey's belly was sore so I had to hold her down and stretched out for the pups to latch on. When they are kneeding her belly, I was moving their feet off the incision. Even with pain medication, it can be very uncomfortable for them. I know, I've been there myself. I do everything I can to keep any pain to a minimum for her. Once the babes were done, I put them back in their incubator, gave Lacey her beer, and let her rest while I did the same. This was continued around the clock by setting the alarm. At about 5:30AM, Lacey finally started showing some interest in the pups by smelling and licking them. I was able to sit with her and all the pups in my lap on a towel, without holding her, while she cleaned her babies. It was such a relief to me. After about 45 minutes of bonding, I tried putting them together in the same bed in her puppy pen (3'x3' enclosure with elevated floor and top that closes). Lacey immediately got out of the bed and went to hers beside it. Oh well, we were atleast making progress. I checked on them about 1/2 hour later as I went for more coffee and she was in the bed with them. Yeah!!! She's been there ever since....such a good momma.

The most vital part now is ensuring that Lacey is eating and drinking enough and there's no infection from the surgery. As of now, I'm warming up canned food with water and dry kibble and hand feeding her in the puppy box. That's the only way she'll eat. I force walk her several times a day so she can potty and I change the bedding, weigh pups, and check them over to make sure no cord infection, etc. We're focused on mom for a few days while we try to catch up on some much needed sleep.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Early Neurological Stimulation*

Monday, 6/14/10

Well, the pups are three days old now and doing great. The weights are as follows:

Cream/White Girl - Birth @ 4.8oz Day 3 @ 4.6oz
Black Tri Boy - Birth @ 4.3oz Day 3 @ 5.0oz
Cream Boy - Birth @ 3.8oz Day 3 @ 3.9oz

They all lost a little bit of weight the first day but started gaining again by the second day. This is normal for a regular delivery. It was expected with this one because Lacey's milk hadn't come in good until Saturday. 

Today we removed the declaws. All three did just fine. No excess bleeding and they snuggled back up with Lacey and started nursing immediately when put back with mom.

Today also starts the early neurological stimulation regimen that we call "the treatment." They get the treatment from day 3 through day 16. I've attached a link to better explain this for those who are interested in learning about this process. I've been using this technique for many, many years and I can attest to the fact that is makes a big difference in the development of the puppies. This is a very well known technique and I think every breeder should be utilizing it. In addition to the added benefit of the treatment for the puppies, it's an ideal time to provide human contact for the puppy as well as being able to examine the puppy for any early signs of illness. It takes only moments per day per puppy and gives lifelong benefits. Puppies must be handled from birth. They may not be able to see or hear, but they can certainly smell and feel.

http://www.breedingbetterdogs.com/articles/early_neurological_stimulation_en.php 

All three pups did great. The girl was the most vocal during the process. The black tri boy struggled the most during the prone position. The cream boy is the most laid back at present and took it all in stride. None liked the cold towel, but who can blame them. I've yet to have one that just lays on that but some do crawl faster than the others. lol 

In addition to the things noted above, I also handle each foot and run my finger in the mouth and around the muzzle of each puppy. This gets them used to having their feet and mouth touched and handled so it's not an issue when they are older. Whether a pet or a show prospect, every dog should be able to sit still during a pedicure and having teeth brushed/cleaned. This sets the foundation for that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing...can't wait to read more about their progress.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh I almost missed this! Thanks so much for sharing this with us! I too look forward to following their progress.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lisa...how are the puppies!!?? Can we get pictures soon assuming everyone is doing well? I had no idea about the beer trick, but that is hilarious LOL. "Lacey gets her beer". Also hard to believe your little ones are almost a week old now. Sorry, I know you are way way busy. You can ignore these questions, but we are thinking positive thoughts for you and your babies!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Wednesday, 6/16/10*

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=52123&page=4

Here's birthday pics. I've tried to type an update for the last 20 minutes and am having a storm, which is throwing off the power. Keeping losing what I type. So frustrating. 

Pups are healthy and gaining weight. Nursing vigurously. Not much change in the first few days other than gaining weight.

Lacey is healing well. No redness or irritation at the incision site. She's turned into a great momma. She no longer gets her beer but doesn't seem to mind as long as there's yummies in her food.  

More later.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone's doing well. The puppies are so tiny and cute!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Tuesday, June 22, 2010*

The babies are growing and doing wonderful. Both boys have almost doubled their birth weights. The girl is gaining more slowly. 

Girl - Birth @ 4.8oz .... 11 days @ 5.3oz
Blk Boy - Birth @ 4.3oz .... 11 days @ 8.0oz
Cream Boy - Birth @ 3.8oz ..... 11 days @ 5.3oz

I'm keeping my fingers crossed this isn't a sign for the future. I'd really like her to be around 4 1/2 - 5 pounds when she's grown. Pigment is coming in on both the light colored ones. They are speckled right now but that will all eventually fill in. The cream boy has more markings coming through so he may have some flash yet. Baby girl began peeping at the world today as her eyes have opened. The boys are still tightly shut but should be opening soon. Ears are not opened yet so they still can't hear the world. Treatment continues and they are getting more active.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Tuesday, 6/29/10*

All the babies are seeing the world now and their ears are beginning to open up so they can hear. It's an exciting time because they are starting to get up on their legs and walk around. Extremely cute to see the little buggers creeping around and checking out their world. I've exchanged their box for a bigger one so they have more room. In a couple weeks, they'll have the whole pen but for now they are too small. The boys continue to grow well but I'm very concerned about the girl. Even with supplements, she's only gained an ounce since birth. This is not normal. Both boys have doubled their birth weights, which is what they are supposed to do. I'm praying she's just going to be an exceptionally small dog. I'm not optimistic this is the case but that's what I'm praying for. Meanwhile, I continue to love them all and give them the best start possible. They are done with their treatments but still get lots of handling and loving throughout the day. Lacey is great and really loves being with her babies. Even with her door open to run the kitchen, she stays with them. Well, except when food drops off the counter...then it's dart out, grab the nibbles, and back in she goes. LOL I'll work on pictures this week-end. They'll be three weeks old and really starting to look like cute pups then.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I will be saying a special prayer for your little girl... to have only gained an ounce in 3 weeks is frightening.. Thank goodness she is in a home with an experienced owner like you who is able to provide her every possible chance for survival. Blessings, Deb


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Im glad they are doing well!

Ive just seen the pics now and omg they are adorable!!!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

This is an excellent idea! I will definately keep track of this thread.

Its great to hear that the pups are all doing well.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Look forward to seeing pics and hearing about them as they grow.  I'll keep your little girl in my thoughts, Lisa. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Friday, July 2, 2010 3 weeks old Cream/White Girl*

She's getting around just fine and too cute for words. She weights 5.9 ounces, so tiny, but growing seems to be the only thing slow about her.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Friday, 7/02/10 3 weeks old Cream Boy*

He's doing good and trying to catch up with his brother in size. Right now he seems on the small side but hopefully he'll catch up.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh Lisa she is just perfect, look at her gorgeous little stop already! Awww I cant get over it!

They say the best things come in small packages and shes just perfect. I hope she continues to do well and hopefully grow a little quicker. 

I love reading your updates on this thread x


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Friday 7/02/10 3 weeks old Black Tri Boy*

Here's pick of the litter at this point. Absolutely stunning boy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh they are all so gorgeous!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such precious babies..I am so happy to hear the little girl is developing well and perhaps a little growth spurt will come for her soon..lol The little cream boy is darling.. looks like he is mostly "head!"  And the tri boy is just stunning!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very interesting read thanks for sharing .. lovely pups


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

awwwwww how cute are they, just gorgeous.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are so gorgeous!! I love their wee faces. :love7: Thanks for sharing the pics, Lisa. I'm so glad the little girl is doing well.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Monday, July 12, 2010*

Well, the kids are 4 weeks old now and starting to develop their little personalities. They are walking around, playing with each other with paws and mouths, and are starting to learn about the world. We had a real scare with the girl Thursday and Friday last week. I wasn't sure she'd make it but she pulled through. She's just not growing very much and I think her sugar bottem out. She needs to eat more regularly than the other two, it seems. I've started gruel to their menu several times a day and both creams are gaining at a faster rate. I'm just *thrilled* to see that. I've gotten some more pictures for you and you'll see the food all over them. LOL There's a big difference is size between the black tri boy and the creams. While the cream boy is just a little bigger than the girl, he has tripled his birth weight over the past 4 weeks. The girl hasn't even doubled hers yet. That's a significant difference. I continue to watch her very closely, meanwhile, she's gained remarkably well since she's stared solids, with an extra ounce and a half over 2 days. Hopefully that'll continue. 

They are now coming into the kitchen in a bigger box during the day. It's long enough for a bed and toys on one side and the potty area on the other. They are also eating in there because there's more room for the plate. We started the deworming protocol for mom and babes and gave them a pedicure. Toys aren't too interesting just yet but they have them for tactile stimulation when they crawl over them. Lacey is still doing toilet duty but she's not the best at washing the pups. You'll notice they still dirty messy from the food. Most moms would have licked them clean by now. So seems like I'll need to start baths sooner too. 

Next week we start moving the pups around the house and exposing them to new textures and sounds. The excitement begins. I'll start with pics of Lacey with the pups and move on from there. It'll take a few posts to get them all to you but I think you'll enjoy them. I took some fun ones with them just playing and covered with gruel. Have fun with the photos.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*All three pups at 4 weeks old*

I forgot to give you a weights update so here goes.

Girl - Began at 4.8 ounces, weighed 5.9 ounces last week and 6.3 on Friday at exactly 4 weeks old. Now, Monday, she weighs 7.9 ounces. Good gain!

Cream Boy - Began at 3.8 ounces, weighed 7.2 ounces last week and 8.4 on Friday. Today, he's 9.3 ounces. Getting bigger faster like the girl.

Black Tri Boy - Began at 4.3 ounces, weighted 11.3 last week and 14.7 on Friday. Today, he's at 18 ounces. He's pigging out too.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cream Girl 4 weeks*


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cream Boy 4 weeks*


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Black Tri Boy 4 weeks*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

They are stunning babies... You have certainly done a wonderful job with them, especially the tinies.. Tri-boy looks like he came from a different litter altogether! lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow they are stunning! I just love their wee faces! :love7:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

So glad the pups are doing well 
They are adorable!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lisa, they are so darling! I can't believe how teensy tiny the two are! They could still catch up though...their little faces make me smile.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Thursday, July 15, 2010 - 5 weeks*

This week as been one of learning and growing for the pups. They are getting used to coming out of their bed during the day and playing in the kitchen. They are exposed to all the sights and sounds of a busy household. They are learning the feel of different textures under their feet and in their mouths as they walk and play on various surfaces and toys. The food is less and less formula, and more canned. Teeth are starting to erupt. They are gaining weight and have begun actively playing with mom and siblings and us. All this sounds great, right? About the time you think the worst is behind you, disaster strikes. The cream boy started failling yesterday, late afternoon. He wasn't as playful as usual, his color was off, his breathing was labored, and his heartrate was very fast. I worked with him all night but knew we had to go in to the vet first thing this morning because he wasn't getting any better. The exam revealed that he had a bad heart and was in congestive heart failure. Somwhere along the line during his fetal growth, his heart just didn't develop properly. As he got bigger, it just couldn't keep up. That's why he was having such a hard time. It was kinder to ease his suffering and the vet (who delivered him) joined me in tears as we said good bye to this sweet angel boy. We did exams on the other two and they both appear to be fine and healthy, even though the girl is so small too. While I've been keeping a very close eye on her up til now, you can rest assured I'll be giving her the eagle eye from now on. She may end up staying just because I can't bear to let her go. If she continues to grow so slowly and stay so small, she'll be under 2 pounds. I've never had one that small and I'm not sure I can let her go...even to a great home. We'll see as time passes what it holds for us. Please continue to say a small prayer for my small girl each night. I know I'll feel better for it.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace little guy


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Lisa, I am so very sorry... I was hoping the babies were past the major hurdles.. My heart breaks for you and rest assured I will continually lift you and the pups up in prayer..Deb


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness that is so sad. It just goes to show that just never know whats round the corner. I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of you little one 

RIP little man x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no i am so sorry for your loss.
How heartbreaking for you!

Run free at the bridge wee sweetheart. xxx

I will keep the other babies in my thoughts and prayers aswell. xx


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of the small cream boy  I'm saying a prayer right now for the sweet girl, and her brother. And of course, you. Please keep us updated


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update Lisa. So sorry to hear of the loss of your little boy. Please keep us updated! I look forward to your posts and pictures. The puppies are just beautiful.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry Lisa.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

im so srry to hear you lost your little boy,
R I P little one.xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of the little guy. I hope the others are doing well!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Weds 7/21/10 - not quite 6 weeks*

Thanks to everyone for your prayers and support. I had to step back a bit after the loss of the tiny boy to catch my breath. It always hard...and when it's not, I'll quit breeding. 

It's official now. The little girl will be living her life out here, for however long that is, and she tells me her name is Glory. As of this morning she has officially doubled her birth weight and weighed in at 9 ounces. She still fits in the palm of my hand. I'm watching her constantly for hypoglycemia. Glory's like a hummingbird. She has to eat very often to replace what she's using up playing. The good news is...she adores her food. I mean she climbs in the plate to eat and just gets in it! I love seeing that. Of course, she's a mess when she's done but that's OK too. lol The baby boy, who will remain nameless until he finds his new family, is very laid back and just eats around her. He sits back, looks for an opening, and then quickly sticks his head in the plate and grabs a bite. Too funny. When she's done, he has the whole plate to himself and he looks at her like, "what? where's the fun in that?" He is exploring the dry kibble and seems to like the Purina Pro Plan Toy Breed Puppy. It's a new kibble size and is working out wonderfully. My adults love it too so I guess they'll be staying on that. BB now weighs 20 ounces so will be a nice sized adult. I sure wished Glory was the same size. I adore a solid 4 1/2 - 5 pound adult. 

The kids are enjoying their x-pen in the living room now. I made one that's 12 inches tall so it's just perfect for Chi pups. They have all kinds of stuff to walk on for the various textures and this week they graduate to boxes and tunnels. Glory and BB also have the added experience of Dane heads coming down on them from out of the sky, Poodles sharing their toys when they jump in the pen, and cats who want to share their beds. It's wonderful to know they will be not be startled by other animals as they grow up. They get alone time to learn to settle down by themselves and know that the world isn't ending because they don't have company. Momma is only with them at night and nap time now. Of course, this means when anyone comes in the living room, someone picks up a puppy for extra lovins. They both enjoy cuddles. BB is such a mellow fellow. I'm not sure if it's because his sibs have been so small and he just naturally plays easy...or he's just naturally quieter like his mom. We'll see how he continues to mature. I've got a few adults that adore playing with pups. I'll be putting one with him by himself this week and see if they can get him ruffed up a bit. I'd like him to be more spunky.

When I get the new obstacles in the playpen, I'll get some more pics for you so you can see them playing. Right now I'm off to co-ordinate a rescue transport for this week-end. Got a 5 hour drive to get 10 foster Chis and Poodles. At least that was last count. We'll see what actually comes in Sunday. Life continues and we save them one at a time as we can.

Give you babies a hug and feel the blessing that they are. There is no joy to compare to the love a Chi gives you.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Lisa, so glad to hear Glory is stable and growing some... and delighted to know she will be staying with you to keep her happy and safe...lol BB is growing quite nicely and I know you will find him the perfect home as well..
Bless you for your rescue work, you certainly have my prayers for the furbabies you are working so hard to help.. and you have my respect and admiration for your caring heart.:love2: Deb


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Lisa.  I know you must be devastated. I lost my lil Chase to the same condition. So very heart wrenching. 

The pups are absolutely stunning! Great to hear updates as they grow. You can send the Wee girl to my house. :wink: Best wishes.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So sorry for the loss of the little boy, Lisa.  RIP little one.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lisa how are the babies doing now?? Has glory grown much?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I just checked this thread a few hours ago to see if I had missed any updates. I hope things are going well!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i do hope they are still doing well.xxxxxx


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Not a whole lot of time, as I'm off and running to the dog shows, but wanted to give a quick update, sans pics. Little Glory lost her battle and is now with her brother over the bridge. She finally hit 11 ounces and that seems to have been the limit on what her little body could handle. She passed quietly in her sleep. Although I knew it was a matter of time, I'm very saddened by her passing. Somewhere in the back reaches of my heart, I held out some hope that maybe she was just going to be an extra tiny dog. 

BB is doing great, although somewhat confused by the lack of playmates. He's now playing with some of the adults, the Danes, and the Poodles. In addition to the various floor coverings, he has a cardboard box, a round forumula with the scoop inside for noise, a clear plastic fruit containor (the kind that grapes come in with a lid so he can get on top), a light up ball, a toy that squeels when you touch it, and a vinyl cat tunnel. Lots of stimuli. Of course, he's getting our undivided attention and lots of hugs and kisses. BB had his first vaccination and did great. No reactions at all.

Off to get ready.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear Glory died, you gave her a great chance at life though.

BB sounds like he is in a fun house, must be bliss for a little puppy


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

so sorry to hear you lost Glory to. but bb sounds to be doing well.
R I P Glory xxxxxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Glory. BB sound like he's doing fabulously...that is great! Thanks for taking the time to update even though you sound extremely busy!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry you lost Glory


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwww so sorry to hear this. 

Just goes to show that even for the most experienced of breeders its not plain sailing.

RIP sweet glory

xxx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awww I'm so sorry rip little lady. 

Glad he's doing well. Question though does the mum cope ok when a puppy passes?? How do you get her to deal with it?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Awww I'm so sorry rip little lady.
> 
> Glad he's doing well. Question though does the mum cope ok when a puppy passes?? How do you get her to deal with it?


Momma knew something was off with Glory and while she's been with her, she wasn't as playfull and attentive with her as she was BB. Since they are 9 weeks old now, she's not with them full time. She's with them at night so she knew when Glory passed. I find that when moms are allowed to be with the wee one for a bit after they pass, nature tells them what's happening and they are better able to deal with it. Lacey was very attentive to BB for the first day and then was back to normal, playing and teaching him the right way to use his teeth. She's doing fine. I had a harder time than she did. I've been anticipating this since she wasn't growing. There just wasn't anything normal about her growth pattern. Toward the end, her little body just couldn't keep up with the demands. 

Thankfully, BB doesn't appear to have the same issues the wee littles did. Another reason I prefer a 5 pound dog. Anyway, he's been vet checked yet again to be on the safe side. I'll continue to monitor him closely but I believe he's fine. Obviously, this wasn't as good a pairing as I had hoped. Lacey is now spayed but I'll pay particular attention when breeding her brother to anything related to Kota's pedigree. So far, he hasn't thrown anything like this so it could have been a bad fluke but forewarned is forearmed. And if Kota produces anything like this again, he'll be neutered. This was a first for both the sire and the dam so only time will tell the story.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Lisa it fascinates me.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Glory, Lisa. So sad. RIP little one. 

I'm glad to hear that BB is doing well.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lisa how is bb has he got a new home?? He's the same age as my lotus I'd love to see some update pics *hint hint*


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Lisa how is bb has he got a new home?? He's the same age as my lotus I'd love to see some update pics *hint hint*


BB is doing pretty good. He's developed a Cherry Eye, which is totally annoying me. It won't stay down so will have to be fixed when he's neutered. Otherwise, he's great. His home fell through so I'm looking at this point. Means I have to take new pics soon so I'll get some posted for ya. He's had his second round of vaccinations so now he gets to go out and about with Momma...and even come to the office to meet all the people coming through. He gets a little overwhelmed still but is getting better. 

Off to groom a couple Poodles. Will get pics ASAP. I promise.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awwww poor bb he's had a tough little ride love him!!! Can't wait for pics  and mummy I kiss Lacey xx


----------

